# Watering Tomatoes Using a 2-liter Soda Bottle



## VGAdmin (May 24, 2012)

veggiegardener submitted a new blog post

Watering Tomatoes Using a 2-liter Soda Bottle










Continue reading the Original Blog Post.


----------

